# Stretching the big 8



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Rem 700 24" barrel 1x10 twist, 8mm Rem mag.
I have been using this for hunting this year and really liking it. With the currant shortages I have been reluctant to be playing with it. So far My go to loads are reloader and Barnes tsx 200 3200 fps, and reloader 26 and sierra 220, 3100 fps.
I have shot them both at 500 yards both shoot in a 5" group. And mostly the same POI the 220 are about 5" lower but both center target.
This is my current scope,


Amazon.com


http://https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019KDSRBG?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details Burris Optics Fullfield E1 Riflescope 4.5-14x42mm, Matte Black
Burris Optics Fullfield E1 Riflescope 4.5-14x42mm, Matte Black

Burris Droptine Riflescope with Ballistic Plex Reticle, 4.5-14x 42mm

I have this one on order originally thought for my 6mm rem but a swap may be better.??



Amazon.com


http://https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019KDSRBG?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details
Burris Optics Fullfield E1 Riflescope 4.5-14x42mm, Matte Black

I have been "Testing " On deer and antelope at 400 to 500 yards. I have been using the Barnes for hunting, It IS VERY hard for me to turn my back on the Barnes. I use them for ALL my hunting bullets and have NEVER been let down. I need more practice at over 400 yards. At $2.50 a shot with the Barnes, well you get the point. The 220's are about $.90 cheaper to shoot, and way more available .
In my heart I think the 220's would be a better longer shot choice. SO!
All this is going to this. ?
Now I understand neither scope or barrel or bullet is a LONG distance Apprentice.
But from what I have been seeing The 8 will hit. and kill most north American game animals at well over 500 yards. 
Which scope and which bullet would you concentrate your time and resources on.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

You could use the less expensive ammo for practice and the Barnes for real. No compromise with Barnes.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't. there is to much difference in POI up and down.
To practice right for real world hunting shooting I think I have to use what I use for hunting. I'm thinking maybe the 220's will have a bit extra energy at LONG ranges.
I truly love and swear by the branes bullets, If they made a 220 there would be no question and I would bite the "bullet" and use them.
I'm afraid if they did they would be to long to feed out of my magazine, I'm about as long as I can get now with out losing case capacity.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

No doubt, Barnes would be longer than lead bullets of the same weight, but how much energy do you really require? And, what would be the difference in energy foot pounds at any given long range? If price was part of the issue, I'd still shoot the cheaper bullets and simply dial in the hunting ammo. Yes, they'd have a different trajectory, but so what? Just shoot a few Barnes loads at various ranges and be done with it.

Any ballistic program will calculate the difference at given ranges. Good luck.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Of the two scopes I listed which would put on the rem.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Reticle design of the scopes should be a personal preference, so go with what suits your style. 

I always look for the *best glass* for the money without leaning too heavily on bells and whistles.

Here's what I would do before deciding: Order one or both with the idea of comparing them to any other scope you already have but without mounting them. Play with the controls and learn the features of them.

Then, when the sun is going down put the new scopes on a table outdoors alongside others even if they are mounted on firearms. Put a page from a magazine or newspaper or anything with some fine detail downrange not necessarily too far away and focus each scope on the target at similar magnifications. Arrange them so that you can quickly look through each scope so that you can see any difference. Focus on the fine print. Go back and forth between the different scopes. Do this as it gets darker and you will have your answer.

You will now have a level playing field for comparison. Send back either or both of them, if they don't measure up. You may be out a few bucks with the cost of returns, but it's a small price to pay for your education.

Burris will stand behind any issues with its scopes for life, so no worries there.

Keep us posted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great idea using a page out of a magazine GW. Brilliant! Much better than what I’ve done in the past.


----------

